# Can you change a horses passport name?



## Welshie Squisher (18 August 2012)

As above, just wondering if it's possible.
Does it depend on the passport agency?


----------



## WelshD (18 August 2012)

I've just changed my pony's name I sent the passport off to change ownership and popped ante in asking them to change the name too (phoned first to check it was ok) admin fee for owner and name change £20 in total

The passport co is Equine ID


----------



## Bikerchickone (18 August 2012)

That's interesting because I didn't think it was possible to do this. Reason being that breeders would want their name on their stock. I've always wanted to take the breeders name off my youngster's passport because the breeder lied through her teeth about the stallion being graded and when finally got the passport it came boldly stamped all over with "BREEDING NOT VERIFIED" I was livid. Youngster was a very poor looking yearling stood hock deep in poo when I viewed.   Definitely a pity buy but she's gorgeous now at 5 and I don't want her awful breeder taking credit if she does well. Plus she has a dreadful reputation and I don't want that following my pony. Her breeding days are over too since her land got repossessed last year. Awful woman!


----------



## 3Beasties (18 August 2012)

I changed my youngsters name when I bought her, the original name is still on the passport under her new name though.


----------



## **Vanner** (18 August 2012)

I added my boys full name as he only had a pet name on his passport.

The original follows the new one in brackets.

Cost about £10


----------



## Welshie Squisher (18 August 2012)

Thanks 

My passport is pet id equine - from per works.
Good to know it's possible. 
My daughter called her lad merlin but thats not his passport name, she'd like him to be called magnificent Merlin


----------



## Welshie Squisher (18 August 2012)

One further question, if competing, is it accepted to use the new name?

I think that is why she wants to change it? She'd like his show name to be magnificent Merlin.
Someone has told her that she has to use her passport name for competing (affiliated that is, local stuff I believe doesn't matter)


----------



## redheadkelj (18 August 2012)

Ring the people who issued the passport to check but is possible. And yes, for affiliated, rc, pc etc it will have to be the name on the passport.


----------



## Thistle (18 August 2012)

If the name has been officially changed on the passport it then becomes the Passport name and can be used for aff competing. Unaff you can call him whatever you like.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 August 2012)

I've changed four names. All different agencies. No problems. Two have the original name underneath, two don't. 

We use the new names for competing.


----------



## tinap (18 August 2012)

Ours had been changed when we got him - has no breeding in the passport.

It was Merlin but as previous owners already owned a Merlin they changed to Magic Merlin (we call him magic) . The name on passport was just tipex'd out with new name over & a stamp from office. Doubt it cost much xx


----------



## Frumpoon (30 August 2015)

Anyone ever changed with sports horse gb?

I've got a lovely young horse in their stud book, he has no competition record so far and I'd love to remove his stud name before we start doing proper work


----------



## be positive (30 August 2015)

Frumpoon said:



			Anyone ever changed with sports horse gb?

I've got a lovely young horse in their stud book, he has no competition record so far and I'd love to remove his stud name before we start doing proper work
		
Click to expand...

Why would you want to remove his prefix?? the breeders who produce these horses do so for little enough gain, to take away the name and limit the possibilities of the breeders being recognised easily by people in the equestrian world is wrong on so many counts, dropping the stud name or changing it should not be allowed by any breed society. 
I have no problem with unregistered horses of unknown breeding having a name changed as so many just have a stable name or something just to get a passport with no thought put in.


----------



## sport horse (30 August 2015)

As a breeder I hope it is very, very, expensive for you all to remove the breeder prefix - then you will have an idea of how expensive it is to breed horses and maybe you will not be ringing up for a 5 year old, able to do x y and z and hack out in company or alone and be a paragon of virtue and have the expectation of buying this horse for £1000! (without a prefix too!!!)


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 August 2015)

Mine's Irish Horse Board, passport clearly done to get him imported from Eire, ridiculous fancy name for a bog standard piebald cob. I looked into changing his name when we were showing, 60, so I left it!


----------



## Equi (30 August 2015)

I never understand the want to do this. Surely a name is a great way of knowing history/finding out more about the horse. If you want your own stamp on the horse, change the stable name just..

Id be very annoyed if a horse of mine was changed just because they wanted their own name on it..


----------



## Deltaflyer (30 August 2015)

My boy has no breeding record on his passport and no prefix. I don't like his passport name, it's unimaginative and doesn't suit him, probably the dealer had reached 'H' in their naming protocol or something. Therefore I would like to change his name and it won't affect anyone who bred him because nothing to do with them appears on the passport anyway. It's a shame really though because I'd love to know at least who his sire was.


----------



## AllTheBees (31 August 2015)

Frumpoon said:



			Anyone ever changed with sports horse gb?

I've got a lovely young horse in their stud book, he has no competition record so far and I'd love to remove his stud name before we start doing proper work
		
Click to expand...

Sport Horse Breeding of GB don't allow name change "under any circumstances".  One of mine has so many roman numerals after his name, commentators often get it wrong!


----------



## alice.j (31 August 2015)

be positive said:



			Why would you want to remove his prefix?? the breeders who produce these horses do so for little enough gain, to take away the name and limit the possibilities of the breeders being recognised easily by people in the equestrian world is wrong on so many counts, dropping the stud name or changing it should not be allowed by any breed society. 
I have no problem with unregistered horses of unknown breeding having a name changed as so many just have a stable name or something just to get a passport with no thought put in.
		
Click to expand...




sport horse said:



			As a breeder I hope it is very, very, expensive for you all to remove the breeder prefix - then you will have an idea of how expensive it is to breed horses and maybe you will not be ringing up for a 5 year old, able to do x y and z and hack out in company or alone and be a paragon of virtue and have the expectation of buying this horse for £1000! (without a prefix too!!!)
		
Click to expand...

This. I don't breed, but have worked with people who do, and it's not easy or cheap to produce youngsters!
Changing names of horses with unknown breeding is different, but if he has a proper passport and prefix etc, don't change it just because you don't like it! (Not directed just at OP, but anyone who wants to change a passport name!).
I know the NF pony society doesn't allow changes.


----------



## conniegirl (31 August 2015)

It depends on the passport society. Some will not let you change it under any circumstances, those societies that will let you change tend to be those that issue passports cheaply without breeding.
Also bare in mind that if the passport is overstamped by anouther Society they may not accept the name change leaving you unable to compete with that society

I have changed one of my horses names but he had no registered breeding and an offensive passport name. The passport is now overstamped by several societies but that was only done after the name change


----------



## AllTheBees (31 August 2015)

alice.j said:



			This. I don't breed, but have worked with people who do, and it's not easy or cheap to produce youngsters!
Changing names of horses with unknown breeding is different, but if he has a proper passport and prefix etc, don't change it just because you don't like it! (Not directed just at OP, but anyone who wants to change a passport name!).
I know the NF pony society doesn't allow changes.
		
Click to expand...

I'd never change a name with a breeders prefix, however, despite being bred by a well-known breeder my boy's name is so common (even with sport horses GB) it is irritating having 5 roman numerals after his name!


----------



## be positive (31 August 2015)

AllTheBees said:



			I'd never change a name with a breeders prefix, however, despite being bred by a well-known breeder my boy's name is so common (even with sport horses GB) it is irritating having 5 roman numerals after his name!
		
Click to expand...

I have sympathy with you on this, it is something that does not happen with most breed societies as you have to give a choice of names so they are unique and not given a number as a suffix, the ISH society allows foals to be fully registered, they are chipped and blood typed, without requiring a name you then need to send in 4 options so numerals are not given, most breeders take a pride in their youngsters and spend time choosing a suitable name, obviously they don't all do so!!


----------



## AllTheBees (31 August 2015)

be positive said:



			I have sympathy with you on this, it is something that does not happen with most breed societies as you have to give a choice of names so they are unique and not given a number as a suffix, the ISH society allows foals to be fully registered, they are chipped and blood typed, without requiring a name you then need to send in 4 options so numerals are not given, most breeders take a pride in their youngsters and spend time choosing a suitable name, obviously they don't all do so!!
		
Click to expand...

It's not the end of the world, but frustrating, especially as he has a completely different set of numerals with BE to those in his passport.  On the upside, I've got a KWPN with a ridiculous name... they allow name changes (for a considerable fee), but over the years I've realised his name kinda suits him, as he can be fairly ridiculous himself


----------



## Clydiegirl (31 August 2015)

We bought a gelding who had been passported with the name Rosie! We managed to get it changed with no problem and that was through Pet ID equine, his old name is under his new one in brackets. Who would call a colt/gelding Rosie!!!???


----------



## Frumpoon (31 August 2015)

Reason was, very simply, horse has been through the mill and when I called them to enquire if they might have any information about the horse or could help with restarting or schooling they couldn't remember the horse and weren't interested in his condition or in helping me with the restarting...

So when he does inevitably come good I don't want them taking any credit

If breeding and producing horses is so expensive and thankless then really you do not need to do it, nobody is forcing you


----------



## jules9203 (31 August 2015)

**Vanner** said:



			I added my boys full name as he only had a pet name on his passport.

The original follows the new one in brackets.

Cost about £10
		
Click to expand...

I was able to change my mares name like this (Equine ID Passport)  however we cannot change my husbands horses name - he's registered as a part bred welsh section D whish is very frustrating as someone called him Push Up Percy!


----------



## happyclappy (31 August 2015)

I thought not apart from adding a suffix, if possible then I  thought it as limited and the original name will remain in full.
I guess each PIO will have it's on rules even though thy should all be the same!


----------



## EventingMum (31 August 2015)

I think it depends on the PIO. We did with one registered with the Irish Horse Board - he had no recorded breeding and had been unimaginatively called Bay Diamond Boy - either someone wanted people to think he had King of Diamonds blood lines or they were used to naming My Little Ponies! I agree with posters who say you shouldn't change a breeders prefix, I think breeders deserve to be acknowledged.


----------



## willowblack (1 September 2015)

I have a huge black gelding called willow... I've always thought this was fairly odd and am toying with the idea of changing his passport name to something more imaginative..... Rosie for a colt is hilarious :-D


----------



## Gloi (1 September 2015)

I've recently bought a gelding with a horse passport agency passport and I've never seen a passport with fewer details on it. He was only passported last year, the only details are the microchip number, sex,  and a year of birth (2012). As his teeth are the same as the 4yos I suspect even that may not be correct. There is no description or markings filled in and no name on the passport.


----------



## Llee94 (1 September 2015)

I have changed my mares name on her passport. There was no way I was going to event a horse called Griselda! Her old name is still on her passport. Its just says her showname followed by 'previously known as Griselda'. She had a Wetherbys ID passport and I think it cost me about £20.00 to change.
I am just about to register a name for my youngster and it is going to set me back £140.00 as he has a different type of Wetherbys passport for performance/breeding horses. 
His breeders prefix will be registered and I will be very proud to hear the commentator say it when he goes out eventing as he is one of the last 'Stormhill' horses from the original breeder before she sold up and I think it is only fair it is kept. I will never understand why anyone would want to remove it!


----------

